
No, Google and Facebook Ad Traffic Is Not 90% Useless - gk1
http://www.gkogan.co/blog/how-ad-campaigns-fail/?r=1
======
jaymzcampbell
This post makes what I think is a brilliant point and one that, if you apply
the same thinking to any other situation, is extremely powerful - understand
the _why_ (of something performing poorly) to make an informed decision
_before_ binning it off entirely as not fit for purpose.

------
mtgx
Maybe just Facebook's, though.

